# Lots of new frogs discovered in Papua New Guinea



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.time.com/time/pacific/magazi ... ml?cnn=yes


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh wow the last frog has a beautiful call!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

That's neat, like bird in a nest chillin w/ his chicks.

I can only imagine the beauty that has eluded our detection (majority).

Some that will never be seen because they are now lost to us.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool stuff...


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish i could get one of those blue ones.


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

amazing how many species have yet to be foundand we've lived on this planet for how long


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Derailz said:


> amazing how many species have yet to be foundand we've lived on this planet for how long


well life wise, humans and especially modern ones are just a speck on the timeline.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

cubby23 said:


> Derailz said:
> 
> 
> > amazing how many species have yet to be foundand we've lived on this planet for how long
> ...


Not to mention most don't pay attention or they have the specialized task of observing that one single thing while (maybe) not realizing what all goes in to supporting that one thing.


----------

